# Playing with the idea of Hong Kong in the future (after undergrad studies)? Advice?



## KefkaPalazzo (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's just a temporary whim but it's kind of a dream of mine to study or work in Hong Kong.
I enjoy studying Asian cultures and have always been attracted to more culturally and intellectually advanced metropolitan areas. I should probably also note that I was also raised by an expat family in the emirates (someone on the emirates subforum that lived in Al Ain in the early-mid 90s might know them). That was when I was a small child and I traveled a lot back then but I think I was too young to appreciate living overseas at the time and want to experience it as an adult. 
However moving to Hong Kong is definitely only a dream for the time being, since I'm a middle-middle class junior college student set to transfer to a local university and pretty sure I don't have the kind of work experience or education credentials that would allow me to get into a college in Hong Kong or land a job there (or, more importantly the money to do so...) 
Nevertheless, it is an ultimate goal of mine: what should I do to achieve it?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Why Hong Kong why not go all out and hit main land China? JW


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> Why Hong Kong why not go all out and hit main land China? JW


Because Hong Kong doesn't block your web access to sites like youtube or imdb.com, or send people to jail for trying to educate people about tainted food supplies!

To the OP. You don't mention what you are studying in University, but as I am sure you know about 110% of the jobs in Hong Kong are related to finance or banking, so if you really want to live in HK you want to gear your studies towards fields that are useful to those industries (business, IT, economics, math, etc.). I have heard that it is getting harder to get work visas in Hong Kong, but it still remains one of the easier places to immigrate to if you have a degree and a professional-level job (especially compared to the US or Europe).

Or if you want to go the English teacher route, HK has a pretty generous program for Native English speaking teachers (EDB - Recruitment for Primary NET), but it is pretty competitive from what I hear. You could work on getting the relevant degree and/or certifcations for that.

You might also considering trying to study in HK--they have many excellent universities and the language of instruction for most courses is English.

Good luck!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Thanks dog for that info thats why im here. I was just asking his reasons, he mentioned he likes the culture. JW


----------

